# I thought this was pretty cool...



## Ware

This thread is sort of a catch-all for things we run across that are cool, don't really fit an existing topic, and may not deserve their own thread - like this...

https://youtu.be/L0dtpYc2tko


----------



## Pete1313

Man that triplex is sweet! I want it! I believe it's a Toro 3100d.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I wonder if he knows exactly how many times a cleat can touch a blade of grass before it breaks. And damn, Mike Rowe has a great voice for commercials. I love listening to his podcast, "The Way I Heard It". It reminds me of Paul Harvey's style of storytelling.

My parents live in Parker, CO, and the training facility is not far down from their road. Next time I visit, I'm going to go look at their grass, and start messing with the turf manager, asking if they've considered switching to a different type of cultivar, then go on a tangent about how well the Hydro Mousse at Home Depot works for patches. :lol:

I shared this in another thread, but came across this Tedx talk about a man who was talking about leaves for compost. I found it humorous and informative.


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Man that triplex is sweet! I want it! I believe it's a Toro 3100d.


What is it about the 3100d that intrigues you?


----------



## J_nick

I could go for a large pepperoni from Papa John's right about now. Go ahead a throw a few garlic sauces in there too


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man that triplex is sweet! I want it! I believe it's a Toro 3100d.
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about the 3100d that intrigues you?
Click to expand...

Everything!  
https://www.toro.com/en/golf/fairway-mowers/reelmaster-3100

I am a JD fan, but a 3100d is about as good as it gets in my eyes. The perfect sports field triplex. They are always really expensive at auction though.


----------



## pennstater2005

This was behind a newly remodeled Sheetz. Looks like it was hydro seeded. It was on thick!! That seed ain't going nowhere!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I've been subscribed to Pete's channel on YouTube for a while. He's my type of people: honest, hard working, and knows his trade. I've enjoyed his videos, although sometimes he can be a bit long-winded, there's always something of merit to learn from him. He's got a growing channel, and not long after he shot this video, he gave away a hat in celebration of getting 1K subscribers. In this video, he shows that he's going to give away two 50# bags of his specially blended TTTF, shipped free of cost to the winners. If he can grow his channel to 2K subs by October 1st, he'll draw winners for the seed. Give his channel a sub, there's 871 subs(as of posting this)to go!

https://youtu.be/xux4HxAdqcs?t=1m33s


----------



## pennstater2005

I did check out his business website. He does some nice work. I like that he says there's nothing wrong with your turf but more so the soil that it's growing in. Seems like some sound turf grass practices.


----------



## LawnNerd

Good ol' Pete Denny, a.k.a. professor Pete.


----------



## kds

Thanks for sharing that channel. I like that he does a lot with tall fescue, but wow some of his videos are long and I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kds said:


> Thanks for sharing that channel. I like that he does a lot with tall fescue, but wow some of his videos are long and I don't even know where to start.


If anything, I would recommend this video that he made a month ago. I gained a lot of insight into the man, who has faith, and has leaned on that faith to build his business. I was a subscriber of his before this video, and found it to be a good example on how a person doesn't forget where they came from. I say that because I've been through situations before where I didn't know how I was going to make it through that tough time, but I always did.


----------



## ATLawn

Anyone ever seen this before??? Crazy!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O8eQLavRaXM


----------



## Ware

Evidently these were/are really a thing...


----------



## monty

Lego Man Perpetually Mowing His Lawn


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Evidently these were/are really a thing...


Yes they *were* a thing. I found out the last time I took the wife into YC the Men's line was discontinued. The Riding Mower smelled like fresh cut grass and 2x4 like freshly cut wood. Didn't get to smell the First Down. However, I still have my favorite, and light it every now and then...


----------



## J_nick

They don't go in depth but the thought of switching the infield "I thought was pretty cool"

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cr9FJc3afTg


----------



## g-man

Un one of the Epcot food and wine kiosk, they had this Astro Turf. It looked pretty real.


----------



## Pete1313

J_nick said:


> They don't go in depth but the thought of switching the infield "I thought was pretty cool"


I enjoyed that video. 3 of my favorite mowers are in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## wardconnor

This is me on a bad lawn day.

https://youtu.be/lvlyEcf8o3g


----------



## LawnNerd

Just watched LCN's Halloween video. Nick in White Lake, MI can lay some sick stripes!!!

  :shock: :shocked:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

LawnNerd said:


> Just watched LCN's Halloween video. Nick in White Lake, MI can lay some sick stripes!!!
> 
> :shock: :shocked:


IKR, I don't see how I could lay that down with the Flex21. I have difficulty right now maneuvering around obstacles, and trying not to smash the basket into things. :lol:


----------



## BXMurphy

Colonel K0rn said:


> I've been through situations before where I didn't know how I was going to make it through that tough time, but I always did.


+++1, Brother! Have FAITH. :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNerd

Took this picture tonight. Really heavy fog setting in. Wish this would have happened on Halloween!


----------



## social port

LawnNerd said:


> Took this picture tonight. Really heavy fog setting in. Wish this would have happened on Halloween!


Reminds me of The Excorcist


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I have enjoyed watching these Aussie YouTubers for the past 6 months. They remind me of my younger self, and what I would have done had I had access to a 45 meter tall tower (@150 feet) and the ability to drop stuff from that height. They are family-friendly, and not quite the same member count at Dude Perfect, but enjoyable to watch.

This is a compilation video of some of their past videos of the year, and I remember watching several scenes. This Thanksgiving, they were lobbing frozen turkeys, and trying to catch them in shopping carts. They managed to catch one, and it absolutely cratered the bottom of the cart  Enjoy and subscribe. It's nice to find a channel that has slow-mo high resolution cameras and good editing.

https://youtu.be/FR6oEyx8JJU


----------



## dfw_pilot

That video was pure awesome!


----------



## MasterMech

wardconnor said:


> This is me on a bad lawn day.


They do no appear to be abiding by the 1/3rd rule.... tsk tsk!


----------



## Ware

Milorganite tweeted a link to this yesterday, which contained a cool graphic from NASA...


----------



## Ridgerunner

Interesting find, Ware. Thanks for posting. Strange that the "Great Black Swamp" is such a light shade reflecting low water storage. They must drain the he** out of it.


----------



## Redtenchu

I thought this was pretty cool.

"In the world of animal models, naked mole rats are the supermodels. They rarely get cancer, are resistant to some types of pain, and can survive up to 18 minutes without oxygen. But perhaps their greatest feat, a new paper suggests, is that they don't age."

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/01/naked-mole-rats-defy-biological-law-aging


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/ArkansasTurf/status/956674901624217600


----------



## Spammage

I'm betting zoysia is the top, brighter area. My striping is still visible in my yard. For those with striped bermuda, are the stripes still visible?


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> I'm betting zoysia is the top, brighter area...


 :nod:


----------



## social port

Spammage said:


> I'm betting zoysia is the top, brighter area. My striping is still visible in my yard. For those with striped bermuda, are the stripes still visible?


Huh. I would guess just the opposite. The dormant bermuda around here gets really bright.
But I'm a cool season guy...what do I know.


----------



## J_nick

Spammage said:


> I'm betting zoysia is the top, brighter area. My striping is still visible in my yard. For those with striped bermuda, are the stripes still visible?


My Bermuda looks bright like the top of the photo. I still have some stripes showing


----------



## Spammage

social port said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting zoysia is the top, brighter area. My striping is still visible in my yard. For those with striped bermuda, are the stripes still visible?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I would guess just the opposite. The dormant bermuda around here gets really bright.
> But I'm a cool season guy...what do I know.
Click to expand...

I was cheating. I have a zoysia lawn surrounded by bermuda.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> ...I have a zoysia lawn surrounded by bermuda.


For now.... :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have a zoysia lawn surrounded by bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> For now.... :twisted: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :laugh: You wish! Here's a pic of my transition where you can see my zoysia has run 4+ feet into the neighbors bermuda, and this area of my yard was all bermuda 3 years ago.


----------



## Ware

The font I used when designing the official TLF logo was "Triplex" Bold... :thumbup:


----------



## kds

https://i.imgur.com/zkM7cBx.gifv


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Forget turf dye, this is a really neat setup!

https://youtu.be/GV51OKhW1G8


----------



## LawnNerd

kds said:


> https://i.imgur.com/zkM7cBx.gifv


OHHH SH*************** Talk about a bad day at the office...


----------



## gene_stl

Isn't that why they have dead man levers?
Thank you for posting the foam marker. I am going to build one for my ride on spreader.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Forget turf dye, this is a really neat setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something similar designed for a walk behind.
> 
> My favorite part of the description is *(Liquid dish soap and water not included)* :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Man that Rittenhouse setup looks like something we could totally put our collective minds together and come up with a reproducible DIY mod and have for the members to build with readily available materials. Some sort of lightweight air pump, a power source, and tubing with diffusers... *starts rummaging through the spare parts on workbench*

And yes, that disclaimer is hilarious. You have to wonder how many customers called in and said "How the heck am I supposed to get this thing to work?" "Um sir, do you have any dish soap and water?" "Well, hell, I thought that was included."

Tim: "You'll never believe the call I just took. Guy asked where the stuff to make the foam was, and he thought it was in the kit we shipped to him." 
Bob: "Well, blame the IT guys who made the website. Send a ticket to them to add the disclaimer to the website description."


----------



## DJLCN

Found this on Craigslist.

1950s 6" reel mower edger trimmer combo.

Built by the Great States Corp of Shelbyville, Indiana.


----------



## J_nick

@DJLCN

That thing is cool! It would look good hanging on the wall of my shop as some antique lawn art.


----------



## DJLCN

@J_nick Here is the listing on it if you are interested.

https://fayar.craigslist.org/atq/d/vintage-1950s-6-reel-mower/6498905782.html


----------



## gene_stl

That would be a fun thing to restore and repaint.


----------



## J_nick

DJLCN said:


> @J_nick Here is the listing on it if you are interested.
> 
> https://fayar.craigslist.org/atq/d/vintage-1950s-6-reel-mower/6498905782.html


Thanks, I have my people on it


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Thanks, I have my people on it


 :lol: Better open up that checkbook.


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have my people on it
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Better open up that checkbook.
Click to expand...

It's for sale, it's not on sale :lol:


----------



## g-man

I had the privilege and some time to visit the Normandy American museum today. It is near Omaha beach and a really nice looking place. The start of Saving Private Ryan was recorded there and two of the actual brothers that the movie is loosely based of, are buried there.

So the cool part was as I was walking to the tombstone, I noticed some lines on the grass. On a closer inspection, the lines were from a green groomer. They now the entire area in two direction with a greens walk behind mower. They have to go in two directions because of the cross. They are keeping it at around 1in (no ruler with me). I heard a mower going but was not able to see it (big place). As I walked out I noticed a John Deere greens mower tow behind cart parked in a corner. The lawn looks really good and it was a small detail that makes the perfectly aligned cross pop even more. I've been to the Arlington cemetery and the difference is noticeable.

I took pictures, but I can't post them until I get back home. Here is a web link to the site. Normandy American Cemetery


----------



## Colonel K0rn

g-man said:


> I had the privilege and some time to visit the Normandy American museum today. It is near Omaha beach and a really nice looking place. The start of Saving Private Ryan was recorded there and two of the actual brothers that the movie is loosely based of, are buried there.
> 
> So the cool part was as I was walking to the tombstone, I noticed some lines on the grass. On a closer inspection, the lines were from a green groomer. They now the entire area in two direction with a greens walk behind mower. They have to go in two directions because of the cross. They are keeping it at around 1in (no ruler with me). I heard a mower going but was not able to see it (big place). As I walked out I noticed a John Deere greens mower tow behind cart parked in a corner. The lawn looks really good and it was a small detail that makes the perfectly aligned cross pop even more. I've been to the Arlington cemetery and the difference is noticeable.
> 
> I took pictures, but I can't post them until I get back home. Here is a web link to the site. Normandy American Cemetery


Wow, that is amazing that you were able to visit such a historic location. I hope to visit it some day, and also look forward to your pictures. I watched Letters just now, and got 'dem feels. Much respect for those who gave their collective future to ensure ours.


----------



## Mightyquinn

g-man said:


> I had the privilege and some time to visit the Normandy American museum today. It is near Omaha beach and a really nice looking place. The start of Saving Private Ryan was recorded there and two of the actual brothers that the movie is loosely based of, are buried there.
> 
> So the cool part was as I was walking to the tombstone, I noticed some lines on the grass. On a closer inspection, the lines were from a green groomer. They now the entire area in two direction with a greens walk behind mower. They have to go in two directions because of the cross. They are keeping it at around 1in (no ruler with me). I heard a mower going but was not able to see it (big place). As I walked out I noticed a John Deere greens mower tow behind cart parked in a corner. The lawn looks really good and it was a small detail that makes the perfectly aligned cross pop even more. I've been to the Arlington cemetery and the difference is noticeable.
> 
> I took pictures, but I can't post them until I get back home. Here is a web link to the site. Normandy American Cemetery


That is a VERY neat place to visit. I visited there about 20 years ago when I was in the Army and I was stationed in Germany. It's amazing to see all that history in one place and to see it with your own eyes is totally different from pictures. I think what blew me away the most was seeing Point Du Hoc where the Rangers climbed a cliff while under enemy fire, to see it, will leave you speechless on how they were able to scale it. Seeing the beaches is also interesting as the low tide there reveals a lot of beach to cover while getting shot at. One last thing that was amazing to see was once you got inland a little bit, you can see all the craters that are still there from all the Navy ships pounding the Nazi's fighting positions. It's all pretty and grown in with grass now but still amazing to see.

I wasn't into lawns back then so I don't recall the grass being cut short but it was definitely in great shape and a very humbling experience.


----------



## g-man

@Mightyquinn we were staying at Juno beach (Canada entry point). We visited west from there along the coastline.

It was amazing to see all the fortifications and what the landing parties faced. I tried to visualize standing at the beach and looking at the long distance to get to the fortifications carrying a heavy backpack and running on sand. What does soldiers did is amazing.

There were tours from middle school kids thru the cemetery. I was listening to the tour guide give a very detail explanation. The kids were all paying attention and asking questions. Elit was encouraging to see that history is not being forgotten by French kids.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Came across this documentary this evening. Take notes people, ice cream, whiskey, and milk.
https://youtu.be/BXyfCGDnuWs


----------



## Ware

Cool story.


----------



## Ware

Time to move @wardconnor


----------



## g-man

They should ban it in every state. Maybe at the federal level.

He started the video correctly calling it a weed and a pest, but then he calls it a grass. He should edit the video.

PS, at first I thought it was @Redtenchu in the video calling the Bermuda a weed.


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> Cool story.


+1. "I might give out, but I never give up" I wanna be like him when I am 109 years old - except, I expect to be pushing a mower around a yard somewhere...


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Time to move @wardconnor


Nooooooooooo! "banned in Utah"

Looks like a weed, acts like a weed, smells like a weed, grows like a weed? Must be a weed.


----------



## Redtenchu

g-man said:


> PS, at first I thought it was @Redtenchu in the video


No, I'm a lot prettier


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Redtenchu said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS, at first I thought it was @Redtenchu in the video
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm a lot prettier
Click to expand...

I knew it wasn't @Redtenchu because he was actually filming on the lawn and not from across the street on top of the mailbox


----------



## gene_stl

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/132421407353903


----------



## pennstater2005

gene_stl said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/132421407353903


$250?! Is that for real? That thing is sweet!


----------



## gene_stl

I think it's for real. I'll go get it for you if you want.


----------



## pennstater2005

gene_stl said:


> I think it's for real. I'll go get it for you if you want.


I'd spend more for shipping than for the actual sprayer :lol: Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Ridgerunner

I was watching that Ventrac video and it turns out that guy has a youtube channel and I came across this series (to be continued) on soil testing and thought it had the potential to be interesting as he progresses.
I have no idea who he is, but by the way he talks, he might be a relative of mine.  
Anyway, thought some of you might find it interesting.
https://youtu.be/g_tL0Wy3WME
https://youtu.be/VvdjHY3bmGM


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ridgerunner said:


> I was watching that Ventrac video and it turns out that guy has a youtube channel and I came across this series (to be continued) on soil testing and thought it had the potential to be interesting as he progresses.
> I have no idea who he is, but by the way he talks, he might be a relative of mine.
> Anyway, thought some of you might find it interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/VvdjHY3bmGM


That's Pete Denny, owner of GCI Turf Services, and he's a class act. He's got a a growing channel, and is giving away one of his Bio Stim packs (and I believe that he was giving away a bag of his custom blended TTTF seed) for every 1K subscribers that he gains on his channel. Pete and Matt Martin @thegrassfactor are two of my favorite guys to watch on YouTube. Pete and Allyn Hayne (The Lawn Care Nut) are the only sources currently for homeowners to purchase the Green County Fertilizer products. www.gciturfacademy.com

Pete's channel has a wealth of information on it, and he's a good Christian man. If you wanted to know how to have a TTTF lawn that would put your neighbors to shame, Pete's the man to watch.

When your stripes on your lawn show up so well on Google Maps satellite view and you're putting your neighbors to shame, you're doing something right. And no, I'm not a stalker.


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/nstubley/status/981865531346124800


----------



## Ridgerunner

> Courts#spring is coming.


B.S. I'm supposed to get up to 1.5" of snow tonight. :evil: Still can't get the soil prove down over 2"


----------



## g-man

Zoysia matrella sod production.

https://youtu.be/frUkAmBSKyg


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Zoysia matrella sod production.


That's incredible.


----------



## WBrown999

g-man said:


> Zoysia matrella sod production.


Holy cow, you could make a fortune selling that stuff. Only 40 days to harvest from plugging?!? You could easily get 3 crops in a growing season. Not sure if there is a place in the US that could replicate that growing conditions.


----------



## g-man

@WBrown999 They are not seeding, they plug (a bunch of small round pieces). Look at second 0:29. They then fertilize and make it grow. I'm amazed how the cut the sod out with hand tools. I would not be able to get consistent thickness.

Also look at weed removal (1:05). Hand weed removal.

I also like the @pennstater2005 yard footwear, sandals. :lol:


----------



## WBrown999

g-man said:


> @WBrown999 They are not seeding, they plug (a bunch of small round pieces). Look at second 0:29. They then fertilize and make it grow. I'm amazed how the cut the sod out with hand tools. I would not be able to get consistent thickness.


Fixed, thanks. Still pretty incredible!


----------



## g-man

This is an interesting article around farmers going after healthy soil. In summary, don't till, get cows to drop manure and urine with decaying cover crops to develop a healthy soil. We are almost there with milorganite.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/04/09/597617822/a-grass-roots-movement-for-healthy-soil-spreads-among-farmers


----------



## J_nick

@g-man that article is about weeds


----------



## g-man

Fixed. I copy/pasted the wrong tab.

It created a podcast link and the article link. First time I see that.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

g-man said:


> Zoysia matrella sod production.


After watching this, I won't complain as much about how hard a day of yard work I've put in. I've done hand weeding, but cutting sod by hand. That's a big nope for me.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Found this NEW guy on youtube. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-YUAMKYOsnftSRHPn_zNgg


----------



## WBrown999

Ridgerunner said:


> Found this NEW guy on youtube.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-YUAMKYOsnftSRHPn_zNgg


I refuse to watch this guy on grounds that I am EXTREMELY jealous.


----------



## TulsaFan

If you like to travel, or are afraid of mailbox pirates...I think this is pretty cool and not a lot of people I know are aware of it. The USPS offers a free service called Informed Delivery. Once you sign up for it, they scan every piece of your mail to be delivered for that day and send you an email in the morning with images of each item.

The reason I am so happy to share...is that my OSU Extension Soil Sample results will be delivered later this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> If you like to travel, or are afraid of mailbox pirates...I think this is pretty cool and not a lot of people I know are aware of it. The USPS offers a free service called Informed Delivery. Once you sign up for it, they scan every piece of your mail to be delivered for that day and send you an email in the morning with images of each item.
> 
> The reason I am so happy to share...is that my OSU Extension Soil Sample results will be delivered later this afternoon. :thumbup:


I'm a big fan of this, but the service has been intermittent here lately.


----------



## gijoe4500

TulsaFan said:


> If you like to travel, or are afraid of mailbox pirates...I think this is pretty cool and not a lot of people I know are aware of it. The USPS offers a free service called Informed Delivery. Once you sign up for it, they scan every piece of your mail to be delivered for that day and send you an email in the morning with images of each item.
> 
> The reason I am so happy to share...is that my OSU Extension Soil Sample results will be delivered later this afternoon. :thumbup:


That's awesome. I just signed up.


----------



## kds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppvsh9GDHkc


----------



## kds

I found the Red Sox grounds manager's Instagram... some pretty cool things in there: https://www.instagram.com/davidrm3llor/


----------



## SGrabs33

kds said:


> I found the Red Sox grounds manager's Instagram... some pretty cool things in there: https://www.instagram.com/davidrm3llor/


Yeah, his feed is great. They are always up to something interesting.


----------



## g-man

It is time for another "I thought this was pretty cool". This is a RadioLab Podcast (you should subscribe) around Smart Plants.

It is based on the work of evolutionary ecologist Monica Gagliano. Her work showed that plants "sense" (sound vibration) and seek the water on pipe and the root mass moves towards it. It kinda makes me want to bury more irrigation pipes.

Then it goes into "training" the plants to respond to light at a specific time (think of Pavlov).










http://www.radiolab.org/story/smarty-plants/

http://www.radiolab.org/audio/m3u/833539/


----------



## ABC123

https://www.toro.com/getpub/37121


----------



## TulsaFan

Having never owned a greens mower, this website has been very helpful in understanding what it takes to maintain them. He also shows some pretty cool tools.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/4BclyWzi9ys


----------



## social port

Ware said:


>


 :shock: ...  ... :shock: ...  ... :wacko:


----------



## Ridgerunner

The skill of the operator of the drone is pretty impressive too.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Imagine having to backlap all of those reels :wacky:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Saw this when I was in Site One last time.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was also looking at some landscaping videos, and this came up as suggested. Might have been because I didn't know how to take care of the knock-out roses that I have. I wish I would have seen this before. :lol:
https://youtu.be/WfqdP1zMunM


----------



## pennstater2005

Colonel K0rn said:


> Saw this when I was in Site One last time.


The lawn guy who does a few homes in my neighborhood has a similar one. His has spray and granular capabilities. Any idea what that cost?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

pennstater2005 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this when I was in Site One last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn guy who does a few homes in my neighborhood has a similar one. His has spray and granular capabilities. Any idea what that cost?
Click to expand...

 


> *This can be yours for $11K*


----------



## Ware

https://instagram.com/p/BiM9ilwFEY1/


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BiM9ilwFEY1/


I agree it's cool! Fancy blade in that McLane edger. But what was the purpose, do you know?


----------



## J_nick

@SGrabs33 I think it's to cut stolons and rhizomes so the TifGrand doesn't spread into the TifEagle


----------



## Ware

I would say keeping the Tifgrand from encroaching on the Tifeagle.


----------



## SGrabs33

@J_nick @Ware Ah, sorry. I didn't realize there were two different varieties there.


----------



## Ware

I think @viva_oldtrafford has experienced similar.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Ware said:


> I would say keeping the Tifgrand from encroaching on the Tifeagle.


Exactly. For 2-3 hours of work, you can greatly reduce encroachment. Some courses are even using tifeagle / champion / miniverde as collars as to reduce both encroachment from r/s and reduce contamination from aerification - our greens don't have 90 degree angles, so you introduce multiple tines worth of unwanted turf into the putting surface.


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/onus_agronomy/status/990000144652251136?s=21


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990000144652251136


I think Sherman would have appreciated this during his march to the sea, however he seemed to have done a good job back in the Civil War.


----------



## LawnNerd

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990000144652251136
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sherman would have appreciated this during his march to the sea, however he seemed to have done a good job back in the Civil War.
Click to expand...

That's funny, especially coming from a Georgian...


----------



## LawnNerd

J_nick said:


> @SGrabs33 I think it's to cut stolons and rhizomes so the TifGrand doesn't spread into the TifEagle


This perplexed me. Why is someone using a skill saw blade to stop weeds from growing into weeds?


----------



## wartee

Found my new sprayer!
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jji98aj6V8A[/media]


----------



## g-man

Robots to spot spraying for farms.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-farming-tech-chemicals-insight/robots-fight-weeds-in-challenge-to-agrochemical-giants-idUSKCN1IN0IK


----------



## Ridgerunner

Hands Down!!! This is the most enjoyable lawn care video ever!
https://youtu.be/6TfcSIv6TcM


----------



## BXMurphy

Ridgerunner said:


> Hands Down!!! This is the most enjoyable lawn care video ever!


Throw 'er down, dude! If it burns the lawn, I'll let you know...

That would be me last year! But we have to be careful... the man might be a member here (like @g-man) or a member in the future.

Always fun to tweak m'man, g-man.  Sorry, friend...


----------



## Ridgerunner

wardconnor IS a member here. In fact, he currently holds the title of Lawn of the Month (LoM).
I just love the idea of putting all the leftover fertilizers in the hopper in layers. Classic. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I'm glad Conner did not applied that whole basket at once. It looks like a lot.

I do have to confess that I also have a couple of bags of Walmart special in my garage. It was an impulse buy since it was a $1.


----------



## BXMurphy

That's nothing. I have four bags of mulch in the garage from last year that I have to hide from you since I stuck my foot in my mouth about the evils of mulch.


----------



## g-man

Early this week @p@Pete1313 pointed me to this podcast with Bill Kreuser. It is really interesting to hear him talk about his research (PGR, clipping yields and 1/3 rule).

PS Bill is one of the guys behind the PGR GDD models and understanding nitrogen in the fall (along with Doug Soldat). I need to do a revision to the Fall Blitz based on their research and my own confirmation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997231861515472896


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Early this week @[email protected] pointed me to this podcast with Bill Kreuser. It is really interesting to hear him talk about his research (PGR, clipping yields and 1/3 rule).
> 
> PS Bill is one of the guys behind the PGR GDD models and understanding nitrogen in the fall (along with Doug Soldat). I need to do a revision to the Fall Blitz based on their research and my own confirmation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997231861515472896


I enjoyed that podcast, and am always interested when great turf minds, like Bill Kreuser, speak. Lots of good info in the Frankly Speaking Podcasts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sbcgenii

GM EV1


----------



## dfw_pilot

Incredible. Peaceful.

[media]https://youtu.be/AHrCI9eSJGQ[/media]


----------



## social port

@dfw_pilot That was incredible. Nice find.
I think I may also listen to that Bill Kreuser podcast when I have a little time.


----------



## social port

Aerial video of one of Scott's main offices 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d4wansJRDxk


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> Aerial video of one of Scott's main offices


I fast forwarded a bit through it but all those different test plots were pretty cool. My entire yard is a test plot!


----------



## Alan

pennstater2005 said:


> My entire yard is a test plot!


Mine is too for weeds-the back yard anyway...goosegrass, dallisgrass, dollar weed, Virginia buttonweed, sedges(take your pick of those), crabgrass and plenty others. I try to keep the front in decent shape.


----------



## pennstater2005

Alan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My entire yard is a test plot!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is too for weeds-the back yard anyway...goosegrass, dallisgrass, dollar weed, Virginia buttonweed, sedges(take your pick of those), crabgrass and plenty others. I try to keep the front in decent shape.
Click to expand...

Funny you say that because mine is the opposite. I'm doing the renovations in the backyard first for my own enjoyment. We spend loads of time back there. The front is acceptable from the road. If you walked through it you would be hard pressed to believe I'm a member here :lol:


----------



## DJLCN

https://youtu.be/-GlJFVTzEsI


----------



## SGrabs33

If anyone needs to find a use for their old RoundUp sprayer :thumbup:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk3pEmzAC7d/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=105htqzc8jm33


----------



## pennstater2005

SGrabs33 said:


> If anyone needs to find a use for their old RoundUp sprayer :thumbup:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bk3pEmzAC7d/


What the hell? It's either very hot or he is showering on the go :lol: If I did that my neighbors would stop giving me the benefit of the doubt and actually call the cops.


----------



## TulsaFan

https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/this-honda-lawn-mower-will-go-150-mph


----------



## Ware

@wardconnor

Man paints backyard to comply with Ogden city code to 'look green'


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> @wardconnor
> 
> Man paints backyard to comply with Ogden city code to 'look green'


Wow. That is silly. Reminded me of @Dfwpilot

Maybe I should try this approach.


----------



## dfw_pilot

lol


----------



## kaptain_zero

If only I didn't need to mow tall.... 2.6" max according to the specs. The funny bit is that the company is owned by Toro.

https://www.hayter.co.uk/range/harrier-56-autodrive-vs


----------



## Colonel K0rn

kaptain_zero said:


> If only I didn't need to mow tall.... 2.6" max according to the specs. The funny bit is that the company is owned by Toro.
> 
> https://www.hayter.co.uk/range/harrier-56-autodrive-vs


So now you can say "I'm mowing with the Hayter's".


----------



## ABC123

Yeah. Toro sells that as the pro stripe for about $1600. A member here has one and I'd honestly consider one if it had a bagger like this


----------



## Smokindog

1951 Indian


----------



## kaptain_zero

ABC123 said:


> Yeah. Toro sells that as the pro stripe for about $1600. A member here has one and I'd honestly consider one if it had a bagger like this


But... but... but..., it's RED.... not gorgeous British Racing Green......<sob> Toro shows it with a bag, so I'm not exactly sure what you are referring to. I also was not aware that Toro sold a version in NA, but then again... I've not looked at their Golf line up.

@Smokindog That's one nice vintage mower!


----------



## Smokindog

@kaptain_zero

I wish it were mine, just a post I found elsewhere


----------



## Ware

@GaryCinChicago is this you?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023273048881995777


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/ArkansasTurf/status/1021178200137895936

https://twitter.com/ArkansasTurf/status/1021423602439270400


----------



## Redtenchu

Not sure this is "pretty cool" but in this heat it's not a bad idea.

https://youtu.be/zUQJiGiTfpo


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Not sure this is "pretty cool" but in this heat it's not a bad idea.


LMAO


----------



## DTCC_Turf

https://twitter.com/TurfBrewer/status/1023933886991163398


----------



## gene_stl

I think one of the profs where I work has that battery powered backpack. SeaFlow or something. Inexpensive. They had to do repairs on it too. The sprayer bar is frightfully expensive but you could build one pretty reasonably.


----------



## kaptain_zero

I found this in a google image search for vintage mowers. It might not be suitable for mulching?


----------



## g-man

Bill Kreuser backyard putting green

https://mobile.twitter.com/UNLturf/status/1025767177562013697


----------



## pennstater2005

World record 80ft wave being surfed. This always blows my mind.

https://twitter.com/evankirstel/status/1028621497928241153


----------



## g-man

Managing clipping yields continues to prove that it is a valuable tool to know when to apply extra nitrogen. Cool research showing how foot traffic and nitrogen interact.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs0s7L7MREI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Just watched the video. The script talked about seeking an optimal clipping yield, but looking at the "grid overlay" on the overhead video view it looks to me that it's basically just a case of, "the more clipping yield, the better the grass." (See direct link to time=1:48 below
https://youtu.be/fs0s7L7MREI?t=108

The downside, as mentioned in the text for the youtube video, is that too much growth leads to disease. So, in effect, the objective for a "best turf" is basically a question of how to get as much growth as possible without getting disease trouble.


----------



## g-man

This is an on going research that they just shared some info from it, so no final results yet. The graph at 2:24 peaked my interest. It seems that after a dry clip yield above ~0.75 g m-2, there is no perceived visual turf quality. So, someone monitoring their clip yields could decide, I'm getting enough clips, I dont need to apply more nitrogen (maybe because of organic matter decay). If someone is still getting too much even without nitrogen, then they could use PGR.

Jason Haines has tracked his and posted them on his twitter account:
https://mobile.twitter.com/PenderSuper/status/1027942572969185280


----------



## g-man

Reviving this thread.

https://twitter.com/TurfTruth


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## dfw_pilot

From the trenches of WWI on Christmas Eve, 1914:

_"First the Germans would sing one of their carols and then we would sing one of ours, until when we started up 'O Come, All Ye Faithful' the Germans immediately joined in singing the same hymn to the Latin words Adeste Fideles. And I thought, well, this is really a most extraordinary thing ­- two nations both singing the same carol in the middle of a war."

The next morning, in some places, German soldiers emerged from their trenches, calling out "Merry Christmas" in English. Allied soldiers came out warily to greet them. Over the course of the day, troops exchanged gifts of cigarettes, food, buttons and hats. The Christmas truce also allowed both sides to finally bury their dead comrades, whose bodies had lain for weeks on "no man's land," the ground between opposing trenches._​
There is a parallel story to this Christmas truce. A war raged between us and our fate, but many years ago, a Christmas truce was started when a baby was born in Bethlehem. I won't expound further but hope the true meaning of Christmas finds you and blesses you this season.


----------



## pennstater2005

Always love that story!


----------



## Shindoman

dfw_pilot said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## Shindoman

In the early 90's I owned a boat like this. It's the craziest thing I've ever done! It took a lots of balls to drive thru the porpoising at 80 mph.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBwtol17Dy8


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/JBZRAe9u62c


----------



## TulsaFan

Old advertisement for a Ford Bronco! Not much in that picture that I don't think is pretty cool!


----------



## jimbeckel

TulsaFan said:


> Old advertisement for a Ford Bronco! Not much in that picture that I don't think is pretty cool!


I'd give anything to get my hands on one of those old Broncos


----------



## TulsaFan

jimbeckel said:


> I'd give anything to get my hands on one of those old Broncos


Here is your chance!

TLF just keeps on getting more expensive for you guys!


----------



## jimbeckel

TulsaFan said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give anything to get my hands on one of those old Broncos
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your chance!
> 
> TLF just keeps on getting more expensive for you guys!
Click to expand...

I should have bought one about ten years ago when they were plentiful, cheap and restorable.


----------



## Redtenchu

Caused by a downed power line.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> Caused by a downed power line.


I knew I'd seen that image before:










"If that thing had nine lives, she just spent 'em all."


----------



## Ridgerunner

This guy does some pretty thorough reviews:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4xX7VecgzA


----------



## dfw_pilot

Man, what a sweet video. Glad to see there was a clear winner.


----------



## g-man

I've follow that guy. He makes very good videos with a good scientific approach. His recent ones on rust removal are cool to watch.


----------



## g-man

@osuturfman pointed me to this new web seminar from TurfNet. It is pretty cool to see how the roots mucilage make the soil hydrophobic.

https://www.turfnet.com/webinar_archives.html/water-movement-in-soils-and-soil-surfactants-no-bs-here-r199/


----------



## g-man

This image of how nutrients deficiency looks like is cool.

https://twitter.com/UNLturf/status/1121094692962217985

PS Do a soil test and dont try to use this to determine your fertilization strategy.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> This image of how nutrients deficiency looks like is cool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121094692962217985
> PS Do a soil test and dont try to use this to determine your fertilization strategy.


very cool :thumbup: 
I assume that the research was conducted before the days of TTTF.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

I'm sure some here will find some interest in this.
Great insight into some of the agronomics and logistics of preparing a golf course for a major tournament.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSAQjuRmIvY&app=desktop


----------



## g-man

@The Anti-Rebel that is pretty cool. Seeing how they want to maintain POA a and we try to kill it. It is also cool to see that @wardconnor is not the only one using a construction roller.

I moved the post to this thread.


----------



## g-man

I was talking about dollar spot and iron with someone this week. They posted this image yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125469854755184640
In case anyone wants to try this. This table has a 3oz rate that has some control. This 3oz rate will be a 6oz/M rate using FEature (0.6oz of Fe/M).










This image is from another study (I think VA).


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/birdiemanandy/status/1127207370113863681?s=21


----------



## jdpber




----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Take a quiz, earn some swag.
https://twitter.com/sodsolutions/status/1128306561217126408?s=21


----------



## smurg

Anyone want to pitch in to buy a truck to pull 2" diameter soil samples? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EyNemEoLUQ


----------



## FlowRider

I like my new sprayer, but I gotta get me one of these bad boys!

Multiple Drone Control and Omnidirectional Radar Obstacle Avoidance

Now imagine what the military is probably working on, now!

Then imagine a thousand of these coming in hot. Terminator IV...!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IH_kGijV8so


----------



## FlowRider

Now, brook on this to glimpse our coming future:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmla9NLFBvU


----------



## g-man

Topsoil full of weeds seeds at your neighborhood Lowe's.


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## ctrav

g-man said:


> Topsoil full of weeds seeds at your neighborhood Lowe's.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan

1947 Toro 24" Starlawn...





Only $150 near OKC https://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/atq/d/yukon-reel-lawn-mower-24-inch-toro-1947/6904383114.html


----------



## g-man

How Potassium fertilization showed no benefit to bentgrass greens. It also did not help stress tolerance.

https://mobile.twitter.com/benbrace/status/1137092780239544322


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> How Potassium fertilization showed no benefit to bentgrass greens. It also did not help stress tolerance.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137092780239544322


Hmmm...maybe it is time for me to stop using extra K during the summer.


----------



## g-man

@social port this is one study. It needs to be repeated in another setting (not PSU). I know Bill Kreuser is trying to find the point of deficiency. Soldat found that the roots somehow pull K from the sand.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Micah is a great follow on twitter.
https://twitter.com/asianturfgrass/status/1140323184173912064


----------



## g-man

^+1. He is the guy behind MLSN.


----------



## FlowRider

I like a hard boiled egg for breakfast, but this one surprised me:


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Posted without comment...
https://twitter.com/sarahmcgbeauty/status/1146243160131231744?s=21


----------



## TN Hawkeye

FlowRider said:


> I like a hard boiled egg for breakfast, but this one surprised me:


Was it a brown egg?


----------



## FlowRider

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a hard boiled egg for breakfast, but this one surprised me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a brown egg?
Click to expand...

Nah, it was a white egg.

At first, it kind of bothered me thinking about it.

But then I realized the egg was already cooked, so I ate it.

My college Logic professor used to say: "First the eats, then philosophy."

That man was one of the smartest teachers I ever had.


----------



## jdpber




----------



## ctrav

jdpber said:


>


Now that is sweeeeet!


----------



## DJLCN

https://youtu.be/2HKw4kYkz4I


----------



## FlowRider

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjqtwNUE148


----------



## g-man

https://mobile.twitter.com/kurtaculous/status/1154117428173058051


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154117428173058051


That's a great comparison.


----------



## g-man

Cool article about tree roots symbiotic relationship.

https://gizmodo.com/undead-tree-stump-is-being-kept-alive-by-neighboring-tr-1836693364


----------



## pennstater2005

I actually caught that while browsing my news feed. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/d6KNEe_2qDw


----------



## gm560

Ware said:


>


draft him


----------



## g-man

https://twitter.com/UKTurf/status/1171866065732886533


----------



## g-man

https://twitter.com/cropforageturf/status/1177213734374166528


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Took a stroll around south jersey earlier this afternoon during the crump cup.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Saw this artificial turf groomer hiding in the corner of the Rams old practice facility.


----------



## g-man

This podcast episode from Frank Rossi with Dr. Jim Brosnan from UT has a lot of info on POA a.

Some of the most interesting part, 86% golf courses in Tenn with a POA annua prevention program had more than 10 POA a plants in a square meter.

Of the POA annua plants, 64% were glyphosate (round up) tolerant.

https://www.blogtalkradio.com/turfnet/2019/10/17/frankly-speaking-w-dr-jim-brosnan-latest-issues-and-trends-in-weed-control


----------



## Pete1313

Had a 10 minute conversation with my 17 yr old about stoma, transpiration, and how plants affect the weather. I learned some things and she did too. One on the cool things about living in a rural town is more class offerings on plant and ag sciences in high school. She seems really interested in the subject.. now if I can only steer her into the turfgrass sciences I would be set! :wink:


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

*thumbs up emoji*

https://twitter.com/bauerturf/status/1190678194938155008?s=20


----------



## samjonester

My wife took this today with the comment.



> He's more efficient than you.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I ran into a stuck outdoor light. It was too tight to unscrew and there was no way to get my grubby fingers around the bulb.

I've performed several surgeries on our iMac's, so I have a couple suction cups. The iMac screen removers double as light bulb removers, haha.



















Twists right out.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

https://twitter.com/PGATOUR/status/1224030479650893824?s=20


----------



## g-man

I was listening to Frankly Speaking with Frank Rossi podcast on my morning commute to work today. This was an very interesting interview with Dr. Pete Dernoeden. A few key points:

- they are seeing a lot of GLS on Tall Fescue @ ~45min (@tgreen)
- fine fescue @ ~49min - hard fine fescue was the best(@gravylookout)
- dollar spot models get you close, but the cultivars and wind (micro climates) makes a big difference
- I want to search for his studies on Tall Fescue at 1.5in, 2.5in and 3.5in. Shorter meant more crabgrass and no crabgrass for 3 years on the high hoc. But there was a comment at 43min that tall fescue uses more water. ( @Green)

https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/turfnet-radio/e/66130635


----------



## tgreen

Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## g-man

Matt (@thegrassfactor ) shared this:

Round up resistant Poa annua


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239685801102970886


----------



## cnet24

A cool article on what a Master's Tournament in the fall would look like and the challenges of bentgrass greens maintenance & bermuda/PRG transition affecting play:

https://www.golf.com/news/features/2020/03/23/how-fall-masters-look-feel-play/


----------



## g-man

From Dr. Soldat focusing on 1/3 rule, nitrogen and clipping volume.

https://turf.wisc.edu/2020/04/measuring-and-managing-clippings-during-the-covid19-crisis/


----------



## g-man

Timing of snow mold fungicides matters.

https://mobile.twitter.com/uwpaul/status/1248353099259031559


----------



## gm560

Thought this was pretty cool. Chance to buy a greens mower that has been used at the (arguably? i dont want to pick a fight) best golf course on the country....

https://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/35811-jacobsen-and-toro-418-518-pgm-22-1600/


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1opkMO1w4U


----------



## dfw_pilot

^^^ Incredible.


----------



## g-man

https://mobile.twitter.com/djsoldat/status/1263845403142901763


----------



## g-man

https://twitter.com/LowInputTurf/status/1272910813276377091

Check the thread to see what each one is.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy55X4QaAAU


----------



## Sbcgenii

https://youtu.be/rtVz2GH8w_A


----------



## cnet24

450 man hours... they make it look so easy:

https://youtu.be/CqHjVQpJw7k


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Doh!
https://twitter.com/JamesMu15916040/status/1280593421216907264?s=19


----------



## rob13psu

https://youtu.be/XHQSQCQGZVA


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

https://twitter.com/T2GBentgrass/status/1181002515506192384?s=20


----------



## Ware

I need this.

https://twitter.com/tanderson_gcs/status/1288071888598708225?s=21


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I need this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288071888598708225


3 passes and my yard would be done.


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/sam_schmidt_apt/status/1288207109587435521?s=21


----------



## Sbcgenii

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288071888598708225
> 
> 
> 
> 3 passes and my yard would be done.
Click to expand...

Think of the time savings.


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/eric****ersongw/status/1289212780822720513?s=21


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/rILyBg7ZjeI


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/FK2qK-NCQH8


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Do you know how your iPhone sometimes puts pictures in category folders that it makes up itself? Like it will take a few pictures from outside in winter and put under snow or if you take a picture of a Ferrari it will put under sports car? I was looking for a picture I took the other day and noticed it had taken a few pictures of the lawn I took this year and put them in there own category. I thought it was funny what category name it chose. I'm sure it's done this for many other TLF members.


----------



## g-man

@Pete1313 Shared this video with me a few weeks ago. Using ferrous sulfate to control dollar spot is something I've been researching and trying. In this video they showed how it works (not perfect) on bentgrass. I think I should create a thread around DS control. Xzemplar worked great for me.






Wind noise was strong and the video is not listed, so you have to go to YT to watch it.

Their results: https://tdl.wisc.edu/summer-2020-turfgrass-pathology-research/


----------



## Ware

https://twitter.com/barstoolsports/status/1313568987993825288?s=21


----------



## dfw_pilot

[media]https://youtu.be/b72ZWM4c94s[/media]​


----------



## dfw_pilot

https://youtu.be/IJhgZBn-LHg​


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMDJA4UvXLA


----------



## Wiley

That's was really cool! Thanks for sharing @The Anti-Rebel


----------



## cnet24

The story of Bermuda grass:

https://www.walterreeves.com/lawn-c...AA145aUHLXnVlFBYxov72izurGRHbL3xGsfCKPX3Pni1k


----------



## g-man

https://mobile.twitter.com/djsoldat/status/1380189109717770247


----------



## TulsaFan

There was a Rezvani Tank parked nearby my house today. Didn't know anything about the brand. However, it really grabbed my attention. Very cool looking vehicle!


----------



## g-man

In the center: 4lb of N/ksqft per year, 1.2lb of K/ksqft. It started as PRG, but KBG/fine fescue took over. 
half that in the right
nothing in the left.

https://twitter.com/djsoldat/status/1392517621204099074


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/qp1AtJ_apyc


----------



## g-man

__ https://www.facebook.com/MtViewSeeds/posts/1497871517214246



Big thank you to Rusty Stachlewitz giving 365SS a chance and getting us on the farm!
#365 #fieldofdreams


----------



## g-man

I've been pretty happy with the rotation of Xzemplar to prevent DS.

https://twitter.com/PGRBill/status/1438843529166532612


----------



## g-man

https://twitter.com/djsoldat/status/1511391176963854342?cxt=HHwWjMC4uZGRxfkpAAAA


----------



## g-man

Some history around nitrogen commercial development (Haber process) and the guy that discover it along with other discoveries.

https://youtu.be/EvknN89JoWo


----------



## g-man

50% less water? Interesting, but it is still a Bermuda.

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2022-09-09/uc-riverside-turfgrass-research-jim-baird


----------

